# Total Recall (2012) mit Beckinsale und Biel !!!



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2011)

*Total Recall (2012)
Beckinsale und Biel in "Total Recall"!
​*
*Es ist offiziell - Jessica Biel und Kate Beckinsale 
werden die beiden weiblichen Hauptrollen in "Total Recall" spielen.
​*
Kate Beckinsale und Jessica Biel sind neben Colin Farrell im Remake von Total Recall dabei . Bei Beckinsale konnte man fast mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, denn ihr Mann Len Wiseman führt Regie und die beiden kollaborieren ja schon ganz gerne.

Nun ist dies sicher und Beckinsale wird Lori spielen, die 1990 noch von Sharon Stone verkörpert wurde. Geht man nach der Haarfarbe, hätten wir gedacht, dass Biel diese Rolle spielen wird, doch die soll ganz sicher als Melina in Erscheinung treten, die einst von der dunkelhaarigen Schönheit Rachel Ticotin gespielt wurde.

Der Dreh von Total Recall in Toronto läuft schon seit einiger Zeit. Die anderen Teilnehmer in Übersicht lauten: Colin Farrell spielt Doug Quaid beziehungsweise Hauser, Ethan Hawke hat einen Cameo, Bryan Cranston wird den Schurken mimen - und Bill Nighy soll angeblich Quatto spielen, den Anführer des Widerstands.

Total Recall könnte dann am 16. August 2012 in den Kinos starten und wir drücken die Daumen, dass Len Wiseman es schafft, eine gute Adaption auf die Beine zu stellen. Kate Beckinsale ist bestimmt eine gute wahl  sicher eine gute Schauspielerinfür den Film . Ein wirklich beeindruckendes Cast haben die Macher mit den beiden Damen , der Rest gefällt denk auch ganz gut also dürfen wir auf das Remake gespannt sein :thumbup:
*
Gruss vom Gollum	*


----------



## Storm_Animal (10 Juli 2011)

Fand den ersten Film schon von der Story her geil, und jetzt noch mit den beiden hübschen...


----------



## newbie26 (10 Juli 2011)

Schon wieder ein Remake schade das sich im SciFi Sektor so wenig tut das die Lösung nur ein Remake ist. Hoffentlich wird auch der Film gut was ich allerdings nicht ganz glauben kann da heutzutage Filme ab 18 sehr wenig gemacht werden, Ausnahme Expendables oder Rambo 4 (Sly knöpft wenigsten an alt bewährtem an) und ein Collin Farrell in Arnies Fußstapfen hmm. Aber ich lass mich da mal Überraschen im schlimmsten fall wird das sowas wie "Bitch Slap" Mädels die mit ihren Möpsen und Kanonen den Zuschauer zu hinschauen animieren.

mfg
newbie26


----------



## maverick40 (10 Juli 2011)

_das wird mein lieblingsfilm_


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2011)

Biel und Beckinsale in einem Film? Wat willste denn mehr!


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

I thought the remake was gonna be horrible...but in fact it was great!


----------

